# More 3/23 competition :)



## William Yu (Jun 26, 2002)

...at least for Z3/Z4s.

If it doesn't rain, then the Roaring Camps drive is on. Quick synopsys:
[*]1.5 hour drive from Saratoga to Felton (Santa Cruz area)
[*]1.5 hour lunch in Felton
[*]1.25 hour train ride through the redwoods of Santa Cruz

All the details at the following URL:

http://www.bayareaz.com/forum_cgi/events_view.cgi?base=&event_id=3157


----------

